# Sondage sur la bière



## brucetp (4 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,

Un sondage très court sur les croyances liées à la bière. 5 questions, en 30s c'est rempli. 

http://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?formkey=cGJ0WEtGZG9tTTIwaTQzYmNDU2o3U0E6MA

Merci à tous ceux qui prendront le temps de le faire!

ps.: J'espère que ce sera pas pris pour de la pub ou autre...et que j'ai choisi le meilleur endroit pour poster...

ps2.: y'a rien à gagner  pour les quetteux qui se risqueraient à demander...ah SI ma gratitude


----------



## JPTK (4 Avril 2009)

brucetheplayboy a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Un sondage très court sur les croyances liées à la bière. 5 questions, en 30s c'est rempli.
> 
> ...





Ta 1ère question est ambiguë, parce que oui la bière peut faire grossir, mais elle reste la boisson la moins calorique qui soit entre un verre de vin ou un whisky par exemple. Enfin c'est toujours pareil, on parle alors d'une bière blonde à moins de 6°C disons et non pas d'une Rochefort 10 à 11,2°C.

Ce qui fait grossir le buveur de bière c'est surtout les frittes mayo et les chips qu'il mange tjs avec :rateau:

J'ai répondu quand même non, en regardant mes abdominaux de tueur et tous les cadavres dans la caisse à verre


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2009)

J'ai répondu, moi l'alcool ne me fait pas grossir  mais bon je suis jeune aussi.
Sinon la pire bêtise que j'ai faîte sous l'emprise de l'alcool c'est d'oublier de demander le numéro d'une fille qui me draguait dans un bar :rateau:.


----------



## Chang (5 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Sinon la pire bêtise que j'ai faîte sous l'emprise de l'alcool c'est d'oublier de demander le numéro d'une fille qui me draguait dans un bar :rateau:.



Mon Dieu ... si il savait ...  ...


----------



## naas (5 Avril 2009)

et les résultats ? :hein:


----------



## JPTK (5 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> J'ai répondu, moi l'alcool ne me fait pas grossir  mais bon je suis jeune aussi.
> Sinon la pire bêtise que j'ai faîte sous l'emprise de l'alcool c'est d'oublier de demander le numéro d'une fille qui me draguait dans un bar :rateau:.



Je voulais répondre des trucs de ce genre, j'en ai tellement, et puis non décidément, c'est bel et bien conduire le pire que j'ai fait, conduire raide.


----------



## naas (5 Avril 2009)

tiens c'est étrange, j' écris la même chose


----------



## JPTK (5 Avril 2009)

naas a dit:


> tiens c'est étrange, j' écris la même chose



Surtout que moi je ne me déplace qu'en hélicoptère


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Je voulais répondre des trucs de ce genre, j'en ai tellement, et puis non décidément, c'est bel et bien conduire le pire que j'ai fait, conduire raide.



L'avantage de ne pas avoir de voiture :rateau:, par contre pour rentrer à pied je te dis pas le temps que ça m'avait pris .


----------



## JPTK (5 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> L'avantage de ne pas avoir de voiture :rateau:, par contre pour rentrer à pied je te dis pas le temps que ça m'avait pris .



C'est un coup à tomber dans un fossé, de s'endormir et puis de mourir de froid :rateau: (oui bah moi j'ai pas grandi à la ville hein  )


----------



## brucetp (5 Avril 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> C'est un coup à tomber dans un fossé, de s'endormir et puis de mourir de froid :rateau: (oui bah moi j'ai pas grandi à la ville hein  )



 l'effet papillon!


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Avril 2009)

Trouves un autre sujet... je peux très bien niquer celui-ci sans me faire virer...


----------



## elKBron (5 Avril 2009)

le pire truc que la bière m'ait fait ? Ecouter "La Biere" des Garcons bouchers.
[YOUTUBE]OGb0NTjyaZI[/YOUTUBE]

finalement, peut être était-ce grâce à elle


----------



## brucetp (5 Avril 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Trouves un autre sujet... je peux très bien niquer celui-ci sans me faire virer...



Bon que ce soit clair entre nous. J'ai pas demandé à l'admin de retirer ta remarque.

Ce sondage n'est pas de moi mais d'un ami qui ne connait pas ce forum et qui a besoin de plus de participants. C'est dans le cadre d'une petite étude à l'Insa Lyon.
J'ai critiqué sa premiere question qui me semble orienté ou pas assez précise à mes yeux mais je le transmet à l'état "brut".

Et au final, si ce sujet ne te plait pas, je t'oblige pas à le mettre dans tes bookmarks et à venir le polluer chaque jour. J'espère pour toi que tu as d'autres buts dans ta vie.



sonnyboy a dit:


> Aucun intérêt.
> 
> Qu'on arrache les burnes de ce crétin.


Je préfères remettre ton intervention pour que tout le monde puisse en tirer la pertinence et la poésie dégagée.

Parfois je me dis que je devrais mettre en gras la citation de ma signature...


----------



## Chang (6 Avril 2009)

Ce quil veut dire, c'est qu'onenarinafout' de ce sondage, comme celui de la semaine derniere et comme celui de la semaine prochaine.

Sont mal faits, pas interessants et puis franchement, ... hein, franchement ... en etre rendu a poster sur Macge pour avoir plus de participants ? Y'a personne a l'INSA de Lyon ? Ou meme a Lyon ?

Enfin ...


----------



## Bassman (6 Avril 2009)

En même temps, il a raison le sonnyboy.

Sujet mal posé, l'accord pas demandé au patron du bouge je parie.

P'tet qu'un jour on aura enfin quelqu'un qui présentera son topic pour répondre à un questionnaire de sondage correct. Mais va falloir être patient&#8230; très patient.


----------



## julrou 15 (6 Avril 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Ou meme a Lyon ?
> 
> Enfin ...



Si si !


----------



## jpmiss (6 Avril 2009)

Cool on peut répondre plusieurs fois comme ça on peut mettre plein de conneries différentes :king:


----------



## jugnin (6 Avril 2009)

Je viens de t'envoyer une dizaine de réponses... Si t'as pas un échantillon solide avec ça, je me fais civet, tiens.


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Avril 2009)

Il arrive à tenir le sondage, posé comme ça en équilibre, sur la bière ?


----------



## tirhum (6 Avril 2009)

Bof...
Pas très fun, ce sondage...


----------



## JPTK (6 Avril 2009)

Par contre la bière fait grandir, j'atteindrai bientôt les 3m !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2009)

De bide ?


----------



## JPTK (6 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> De bide ?



Ah nan là j'ai rien senti par contre


----------



## Chang (6 Avril 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Bof...
> Pas très fun, ce sondage...



En fait il faut d'abord se pinter a la biere, et ensuite tu reponds ...  ...


----------



## JPTK (6 Avril 2009)

Chang a dit:


> En fait il faut d'abord se pinter a la biere, et ensuite tu reponds ...  ...



Mais combien de pintes faut-il ??


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2009)

brucetheplayboy a dit:


> Je préfères remettre ton intervention pour que tout le monde puisse en tirer la pertinence et la poésie dégagée.


 
D'accord - mais par rapport au modo qui l'a supprimé, ce post, probablement pour une raison précise, je suppose qu'il ne modère pas beurré comme un coing, à la bière ou pas, encore que des fois...

Bref.
Tu lui chies pas un peu dans les bottes là ?

Nan, je demande ça, c'est parce que j'aime la paix et l'harmonie en plus de la bière.
Hé hé.


----------



## brucetp (6 Avril 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Ce quil veut dire, c'est qu'onenarinafout' de ce sondage, comme celui de la semaine derniere et comme celui de la semaine prochaine.
> 
> Sont mal faits, pas interessants et puis franchement, ... hein, franchement ... en etre rendu a poster sur Macge pour avoir plus de participants ? Y'a personne a l'INSA de Lyon ? Ou meme a Lyon ?
> 
> Enfin ...





			
				Bassman a dit:
			
		

> En même temps, il a raison le sonnyboy.
> 
> Sujet mal posé, l'accord pas demandé au patron du bouge je parie.
> 
> P'tet qu'un jour on aura enfin quelqu'un qui présentera son topic pour répondre à un questionnaire de sondage correct. Mais va falloir être patient très patient.



Si vous n'êtes pas satisfait du sondage, je vous en demande pas plus...passez votre chemin...
C'est quand même incroyable que tout ce qui n'est pas fait pas les grands pontes de MacG se fasse toujours défoncer...

Première fois que je m'aventure dans le bar..j'y croise apparemment des pilliers vu le peu d'esprit...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h52 ----------




PonkHead a dit:


> D'accord - mais par rapport au modo qui l'a supprimé, ce post, probablement pour une raison précise, je suppose qu'il ne modère pas beurré comme un coing, à la bière ou pas, encore que des fois...
> 
> Bref.
> Tu lui chies pas un peu dans les bottes là ?
> ...



Concernant la remise en ligne de ce message, c'est surtout pour montrer le haut niveau intellectuel du mec. Qu'il passe pour un con avec des paroles digne d'un enfant de 10 ans en crise prépubère lui sera plus bénéfique qu'un modo vienne et supprime son post sans rien dire...
C'est tellement facile d'être con...


----------



## Lamégère (6 Avril 2009)

Heuuu ben non, je suis pas un pillier, et je confirme que le sondage est pourri.
Pour ce qui est des interventions des membres, ben faut prendre ce qu'il y a, c'est marrant à lire en tout cas .
Tu poses un sondage et tu voudrais n'avoir que des avis favorables? Ben va sur un forum qui parle que de bière, on sait jamais.
Au niveau sondage pourri je m'y connais (j'en ai déjà fait) et le tiens rentre bien dans la catégorie... 

Bref la prochaine fois, évite de le poster ici si tu veux pas de remarque


----------



## Bassman (6 Avril 2009)

brucetheplayboy a dit:


> Concernant la remise en ligne de ce message, c'est surtout pour montrer le haut niveau intellectuel du mec. Qu'il passe pour un con avec des paroles digne d'un enfant de 10 ans en crise prépubère lui sera plus bénéfique qu'un modo vienne et supprime son post sans rien dire...
> C'est tellement facile d'être con...



T'as pas compris ce que Ponk a pu dire.
Si un modérateur a décidé de supprimer le post de sonnyboy, c'est pas pour qu'une andouille justicière le remette.

Tu vois ? A peu près quoi, on est pas très exigeant non plus.


----------



## aCLR (6 Avril 2009)

Le lundi matin active la fermentation de ce fil de haut vol.



&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;

Perso, je ne bois plus de bière depuis qu'une pression dans un rade douteux m'a filé une infection urinaire.


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Avril 2009)

brucetheplayboy a dit:


> C'est quand même incroyable que tout ce qui n'est pas fait pas les grands pontes de MacG se fasse toujours défoncer...


Mmmh mmmh...
Comment tu peux savoir ça si :



brucetheplayboy a dit:


> Première fois que je m'aventure dans le bar...



Hein, dis? :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (6 Avril 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Le lundi matin active la _fermentation _de ce fil de haut vol.



En attendant sa _fermeture _ 

Au fait, c'était quoi la question  ?


----------



## Lamégère (6 Avril 2009)

Les pilliers du bar sont ils foncièrement méchant ou font ils semblant? Un truc comme ça je crois... Heu non ça c'est mon prochain sondage...

Un truc sur la bière et le fait que ça fait faire pipi...


----------



## aCLR (6 Avril 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> En attendant sa _fermeture _



Le temps de changer les fûts :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Avril 2009)

N'empêche, j'aimerais bien voir la gueule de la feuille de calcul.


----------



## Lamégère (6 Avril 2009)

P'être qu'en la demandant gentiment à Bruceetc, tu pourrais l'avoir, mais j'ai un doute, on dirait qu'il boude, comprend pas...:mouais:


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Avril 2009)

Lamégère a dit:


> P'être qu'en la demandant gentiment à Bruceetc, tu pourrais l'avoir, mais j'ai un doute, on dirait qu'il boude, comprend pas...:mouais:


Si c'est comme ça je re-re-re-re-réponds.


----------



## jugnin (6 Avril 2009)

brucetheplayboy a dit:


> Première fois que je m'aventure dans le bar..j'y croise apparemment des pilliers vu le peu d'esprit...



Ah, merci. Nous savons désormais que le pilier est écervelé. Merci d'avoir participé au portrait-robot.

Sinon, c'est quoi la chose la plus débile que vous ayez fait sous l'emprise de l'alcool ? Nan, pensez-y, c'est intéressant. Personnellement, je ne m'attendais pas à ce que cette question déclenche en moi une telle logorrhée...


----------



## Chang (6 Avril 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Personnellement, je ne m'attendais pas à ce que cette question déclenche en moi une telle *logorrhée*...



Et vas-y que j'poste juste pour pouvoir placer des mots intelligents ... tsss ...  ...


----------



## Lamégère (6 Avril 2009)

De toute façon je ne me souviens plus de rien quand je dépasse les bornes des limites mais aux ouies dire, c'est pas beau à voir... Vive l'amnésie!!


----------



## tirhum (6 Avril 2009)

brucetheplayboy a dit:


> Si vous n'êtes pas satisfait du sondage, je vous en demande pas plus...passez votre chemin...
> C'est quand même incroyable que tout ce qui n'est pas fait pas les grands pontes de MacG se fasse toujours défoncer...
> 
> Première fois que je m'aventure dans le bar..j'y croise apparemment des pilliers vu le peu d'esprit...


Piliers avec un seul "l" !... 



bobbynountchak a dit:


> Mmmh mmmh...
> Comment tu peux savoir ça si :
> 
> 
> ...


Passqu'il y conspiration !... 



Lamégère a dit:


> Les pilliers du bar sont ils foncièrement méchant ou font ils semblant? Un truc comme ça je crois... Heu non ça c'est mon prochain sondage...


Nan, c'est à moi de l'ajouter !... 



ÉDIT : toasted par le rabbit (small)...


----------



## jugnin (6 Avril 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Et vas-y que j'poste juste pour pouvoir placer des mots intelligents ... tsss ...  ...




_C'est quand même incroyable que tout ce qui n'est pas fait pas les grands pontes de MacG se fasse toujours défoncer...

Première fois que je m'aventure dans le bar..j'y croise apparemment des pilliers vu le peu d'esprit..._ 

Si je ne signale pas ce message, c_'est surtout pour montrer le haut niveau intellectuel du mec. Qu'il passe pour un con avec des paroles digne d'un enfant de 10 ans en crise prépubère lui sera plus bénéfique qu'un modo vienne et supprime son post sans rien dire...
C'est tellement facile d'être con..._

'Tain...


----------



## jpmiss (6 Avril 2009)

brucetheplayboy a dit:


> C'est quand même incroyable que tout ce qui n'est pas fait pas les grands pontes de MacG se fasse toujours défoncer...


On ne dit pas "défoncer" mais "s'en faire fourrer un bien dodu dans l'oignon".
C'est plus délicat.


----------



## aCLR (6 Avril 2009)

_Oups, veut dire quoi logorrhée ?_​


----------



## Bassman (6 Avril 2009)

"Se faire exploser la taupinière" ou "fourrer l'usine à Suchards" c'est délicat ou pas ?


----------



## gKatarn (6 Avril 2009)

Et "boite à caca", c'est bon ? :rose:


----------



## jpmiss (6 Avril 2009)

Non c'est vulgaire! 

Allez plutot répondre au sondage feignasses!


----------



## Bassman (6 Avril 2009)

Déjà fait 4 fois. N'en faut encore ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Avril 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Déjà fait 4 fois. N'en faut encore ?


Ah oui, minimum 6 par jour.


----------



## tirhum (6 Avril 2009)

'tain !...
Z'allez vraiment faire passer les piliers...
Pour des gros cons !...


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Avril 2009)

Arrête on rend service! 

Allez, tiens.
Je vais même envoyer le lien de ce beau sondage à tous mes amis. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2009)

brucetheplayboy a dit:


> Qu'il passe pour un con avec des paroles digne d'un enfant de 10 ans en crise prépubère lui sera plus bénéfique qu'un modo vienne et supprime son post sans rien dire...


 
D'ailleurs aucun modo n'a supprimé les posts où tu  t'énerves tout seul.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2009)

Et sinon votre bière favorite ?


----------



## tirhum (6 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Et sinon votre bière favorite ?


La bière _de luxe_ !...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Et sinon votre bière favorite ?


 
Faudrait faire un sondage.


----------



## jpmiss (6 Avril 2009)

Valstar la bière des Stars!


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2009)

WWWoooOuahouuuu une bouteille en verre


----------



## Romuald (6 Avril 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Sinon, c'est quoi la chose la plus débile que vous ayez fait sous l'emprise de l'alcool ? Nan, pensez-y, c'est intéressant. Personnellement, je ne m'attendais pas à ce que cette question déclenche en moi une telle logorrhée...



Des détails, des détails !!!!


----------



## brucetp (6 Avril 2009)

Lamégère a dit:


> Tu poses un sondage et tu voudrais n'avoir que des avis favorables?



Le sondage n'est pas fait pour donner votre avis, j'ai juste demandé à le remplir. En lisant, les questions, qu'est ce qui vous a empêcher de le fermer s'il était si pourri? L'envie de faire chier et de pourrir, certes une étude pas top (voire bancale), mais le but est d'apprendre je pense pour lui et de lui donner les outils pour apprendre.

Concernant la qualité, je fais juste l'intermédiaire et j'attendais sur votre sérieux. J'en suis déçu, je n'ai qu'à m'en prendre à moi, c'est pas grave. 



Lamégère a dit:


> Les pilliers du bar sont ils foncièrement méchant ou font ils semblant? Un truc comme ça je crois... Heu non ça c'est mon prochain sondage...



Le pourrissage n'a pas été fait avec semblant donc...



			
				bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Citation:
> Envoyé par *brucetheplayboy*
> 
> 
> ...



Concernant le coup des grands pontes, il y a quand même pas mal d'entre vous qui flirtent avec les 5000 posts et qui critiquent vivement...bref une bonne raison de dire que les piliers du bar s'en donne à coeur joie pour rester entre eux...



			
				bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> P'être qu'en la demandant gentiment à Bruceetc, tu pourrais l'avoir, mais j'ai un doute, on dirait qu'il boude, comprend pas...



MacG n'est pas ma vie donc excuse moi si je répond pas toutes les 5mn...



> Citation:
> Envoyé par *brucetheplayboy*
> 
> 
> ...


Je pense que quand tu es sérieux, que tu demandes quelque chose sur un forum où tu as toujours eu des réponses sérieuses avec des gens appréciables, tu peux dire ce que tu pense... (et c'était pas énervé , c'était plutot blasé car je pense que si on regardait la moyenne d'âge de ce topic, elle serait plutot élevée et certains comportements sont un peu immature). Promis, un sondage prochain viendra sur l'age des participants et vous pourrez une fois de plus vous en donner à coeur joie en répondant 15 fois n'importe quoi.

Concernant la fermeture éventuelle de ce topic, je pense pas qu'elle soit du à la qualité même du sondage mais à ce que vous en avez fait.
Merci à tirhum pour sa correction du mot pilier que j'écrirai désormais avec le bon orthographe. 3 pages pour une critique constructive car sur le sondage en lui même, la critique était facile puisqu'elle n'était pas suivie de conseils.


----------



## JPTK (6 Avril 2009)

Nan mais en gros, retiens une chose, il ne faut rien attendre du bar, seul le bar attend de toi, le reste tu peux t'asseoir dessus, y a que des soiffards ici, sauf moi bien entendu qui suis soiffard mais également irréprochable.


----------



## aCLR (6 Avril 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> ()moi () qui () suis () également irréprochable.



JPTK = Je Protège Ton Karma


----------



## brucetp (6 Avril 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Nan mais en gros, retiens une chose, il ne faut rien attendre du bar, seul le bar attend de toi, le reste tu peux t'asseoir dessus, y a que des soiffards ici, sauf moi bien entendu qui suis soiffard mais également irréprochable.



Que les critiques soient vives et que son sondage ne soit pas à la hauteur de l'espérance des habitués du bar, je le conçoit mais je vois pas l'intérêt de foutre en l'air le travail d'un mec.
Il le fait justement pour apprendre et c'est pas en le pourrissant qu'il progressera.

Je vais me faire un post-it en effet, JPTK : ne rien attendre du bar! J'ai peut être perdu un ami dans l'histoire ...vais me un ptit pack pour oublier...


----------



## jugnin (6 Avril 2009)

brucetheplayboy a dit:


> Le sondage n'est pas fait pour donner votre avis, j'ai juste demandé à le remplir.



Sans dec' ? Ah mais fallait le dire que tu voulais qu'on ferme nos gueules, on aurait tout bien rempli sans mot dire !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h02 ----------




brucetheplayboy a dit:


> Que les critiques soient vives et que son sondage ne soit pas à la hauteur de l'espérance des habitués du bar, je le conçoit mais je vois pas l'intérêt de foutre en l'air le travail d'un mec.



Du travail hein ? J'espère quand même pour lui qu'il y a pas passé trois heures...


----------



## julrou 15 (6 Avril 2009)

Voilà voilà... 


Nan ; c'était juste pour faire baisser la moyenne d'âge des atardés de ce fil, si chers à notre ami bruce tout puissant... :love:


----------



## JPTK (6 Avril 2009)

_L'abus l'alcool est à consommer avec modération 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## brucetp (6 Avril 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Sans dec' ? Ah mais fallait le dire que tu voulais qu'on ferme nos gueules, on aurait tout bien rempli sans mot dire !



C'était ma demande. 
Quand je n'aime pas quelque chose, je m'acharne pas et je cherche pas la ptite bête à l'autre. 
Arrêtez de me faire croire que c'est juste pour le fond du sondage que vous n'y avez pas mis du votre... C'était pour vous faire plaisir... Faudrait ptet arrêter de prendre les gens pour des cons...



jugnin a dit:


> Du travail hein ? J'espère quand même pour lui qu'il y a pas passé trois heures...



Et quand bien même... je vois pas la légitimité du pourrissage , il aurait pu y passer 20h que je vois pas la différence...

Quoi qu'il en soit je vais peut être demander à un admin de fermer ce post car on s'éloigne grandement du sujet de part et d'autre, moi compris. Et le débat part en futilité et ça m'intéresse pas de continuer ce jeu.
Je ne suis décidemment pas fais pour le bar et pour l'esprit qui y règne.

Merci aux quelques un qui ont essayé de calmer le jeu.



			
				brucetheplayboy a dit:
			
		

> Merci à tous ceux qui prendront le temps de le faire!


Bien sur c'est plus trop valable vu le sérieux avec lequel vous avec répondu. Ceux qui méritent se reconnaitront.


----------



## naas (6 Avril 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> _L'abus l'alcool est à consommer avec modération
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:bebe:


----------



## jugnin (6 Avril 2009)

brucetheplayboy a dit:


> C'était ma demande.



Ben j'trouve ça un peu exigent, vois-tu, de débarquer comme-ça, et de donner une consigne aux gens en espérant qu'ils vont se la fermer. Mais j'suis un rebelle, aussi, hein.



> Quand je n'aime pas quelque chose, je m'acharne pas et je cherche pas la ptite bête à l'autre.
> Arrêtez de me faire croire que c'est juste pour le fond du sondage que vous n'y avez pas mis du votre... C'était pour vous faire plaisir...



Et heureusement. Le fond y est pour pas mal, quand même, mais commençons par la forme. Cinq questions à la con sur de la bignouze, ça prête pas à rigoler, surtout ici, non. Et il y en a qui ont essayé d'attirer ton attention sur la brutalité de la démarche. Déjà d'habitude, lorsqu'on ouvre un sujet pour ce genre de _demande_, ben on demande avant, justement. Et si tu l'avais fait, ensuite, il aurait été indiqué d'en expliquer la destination. Et oui, si tu avais fait ça aussi, on t'aurait sans doute demandé quel genre de rigueur tu peux bien attendre d'un questionnaire proposé à un échantillon aléatoire tiré d'une population dont tu ne connais rien. Donc oui, sur la forme, tout laisse à penser qu'on a là un sondage dont l'hypothétique bonne foi ne saurait compenser le caractère futile.

C'est Bassman, qui t'a expliqué ça. Mais il n'est rien d'autre qu'une ponte à plus de 5000 messages, ce qui en fait invariablement un décérébré. 



> Et quand bien même... je vois pas la légitimité du pourrissage , il aurait pu y passer 20h que je vois pas la différence...



Là, on parle du fond. La différence, c'est que s'il y avait passé 20 heures, je ne saurais que trop lui conseiller une réorientation. Mais ce n'est pas le cas.



> Je ne suis décidemment pas fais pour le bar et pour l'esprit qui y règne.



Je ne règne pas, mais t'en remercie.


----------



## naas (6 Avril 2009)

GlobalCut a dit:


> WWWoooOuahouuuu une bouteille en verre



tu as une guinness qui se boit a temperature ambiante, dans une bouteille en verre avec un goulot en forme de fusée, et dedans tu as une pièce de plastique avec des ailettes qui quand tu bois tournent et te donnent l'impression que tu bois une pint au pub :love:

évidement pour la trouver en gaule :sleep:


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2009)

Ne me parle pas de Guinness du pays :-( ca va me foutre le bourdon. 
Là je fini un bière Lidle et vais aller cuver :d


----------



## JPTK (7 Avril 2009)

brucetheplayboy a dit:


> Arrêtez de me faire croire que c'est juste pour le fond du sondage que vous n'y avez pas mis du votre... C'était pour vous faire plaisir... Faudrait ptet arrêter de prendre les gens pour des cons...



Nan mais y en a certains ici faut les comprendre, ils ferment leur gueule en permanence devant leur boss, leur femme, leurs enfants, les flics, ils ont des vies de merde sans intérêt, alors faut bien qu'ils se défoulent un peu sinon il pourraient très bien violer des vieux ou même des écureuils !! 

Le bar, comme les maisons closes (très closes), est là pour ça aussi, décharger les frustrations, donner un sens à sa vie, faire tout ce qu'on peut pas faire dans la vraie vie quoi, AMEN


----------



## Luc G (7 Avril 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Allez plutot répondre au sondage feignasses!



Moi, j'ai un mot d'excuse : la bière, c'est pas trop mon truc, je préfère le vin.
Ça évitera toujours une réponse de vieil immature de plus


----------



## Chang (7 Avril 2009)

Mais comme c'est anonyme, tu peux faire semblant ... on saura meme pas que c'est toi ... 

_*SPA BEAU CA !!!???*_

Qu'est ce que la vie est bien faite ... mince ... ca me scie rien que d'y penser ... 

​


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Avril 2009)

brucetheplayboy a dit:


> MacG n'est pas ma vie donc excuse moi si je répond pas toutes les 5mn...



Ouais, ben essaye déjà d'attribuer les bonnes citations aux bonnes personnes, avant de couiner.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2009)

brucetheplayboy a dit:


> C'était pour vous faire plaisir...


 
Le plaisir, c'est mal.
Surtout au bar.
Faut pas !


----------



## Lamégère (7 Avril 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Mais j'suis un rebelle, aussi, hein.


P'tain c'était toi???







bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ouais, ben essaye déjà d'attribuer les bonnes citations aux bonnes personnes, avant de couiner.


 
Exact rendons à Lamégère ce qui appartient à Lamégère, déjà qu'elle n'a pas grand chose pour elle la pôvre...


----------



## naas (7 Avril 2009)

bon et les résultats ?


----------



## Bassman (7 Avril 2009)

le 4 dans le 7ème


----------



## Lamégère (7 Avril 2009)

naas a dit:


> bon et les résultats ?


 

Ahh on me dit dans l'oreillette que suite à une attaque 'achement virulente d'un virus, l'a tout perdu... Yapuca tout recommencer...


----------



## naas (7 Avril 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> le 4 dans le 7ème



ya pas photo finish ?


----------



## gKatarn (7 Avril 2009)

Kamerliet vs Kwak ?


----------



## naas (7 Avril 2009)

kwak :style::king::style:


----------



## JPTK (7 Avril 2009)

idem 

Mais bon Kwak vs Chimay Bleue = Chimay

et Chimay vs Rochefort 10 = Rochefort


----------



## naas (7 Avril 2009)

chimay = bobo tête, carton rouge
rochefort = conasse pas


----------



## JPTK (7 Avril 2009)

naas a dit:


> chimay = bobo tête, carton rouge
> rochefort = conasse pas



C'est vrai qu'au bout de 4 chimay ça tourne un peu :rateau:
Rochefort8 = chimay bleue mais en plus savoureuse je trouve et la Rochefort 10 à 11,2°C c'est le summum de la richesse au niveau des saveurs, très riche, le must, mais alors celle-là elle tape vraiment fort.


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Avril 2009)

brucetheplayboy a dit:


> 1 - Le sondage n'est pas fait pour donner votre avis, j'ai juste demandé à le remplir-------2 - les piliers du bar s'en donne à coeur joie pour rester entre eux...------- 3 - je pense que si on regardait la moyenne d'âge de ce topic, elle serait plutot élevée et certains comportements sont un peu immature).



1 - Hé ben tu ne demanderas plus maintenant, ou alors à genoux devant moi, ou éventuellement Doc evil à qui je laisse gérer les affaires courantes de notre pauvre monde...

2 - Tout à fait. Il faut nous laisser maintenant....(PS : les piliers...s'en donnENT... mais bon... zavez voté Sarkozy après tout...).

3 - Regarde, regarde... moi je préfère me toucher avec mon fidèle gant de crin... (PS : ImmatureS... mais bon j'insiste pas...).

Voilà, on continue ? Moi j'aime bien...


----------



## brucetp (7 Avril 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Voilà, on continue ? Moi j'aime bien...


Le débat vole haut! T'es obligé de condenser tous mes posts pour trouver des fautes et me les rapporter une à une.
T'as oublié de corriger également tes camarades, je pense pas être le seul à faire une ou deux fautes par ci, par là. 
Continue, j'aime ça aussi, je me dis que tu violes pas un écureuil sans défense pendant ce temps.


----------



## Lamégère (7 Avril 2009)

De toute fasson les pyliez son touce très maichan et ils nems qu'à ambaiter les geanti nouvo...
C'et triste 

Edit: ah et c'est pour quand la pétition pour la sauvegarde des écureuils violés?


----------



## brucetp (7 Avril 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Trouves un autre sujet... je peux très bien niquer celui-ci sans me faire virer...



Au fait, puisqu'on y est, l'impératif à la 2ème personne du singulier ne prend pas de -S.
Quand on ose reprendre les gens sur leur grammaire, leur orthographe et leur conjugaison, on se doit d'avoir un excellent niveau...


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Avril 2009)

brucetheplayboy a dit:


> Le débat vole haut! T'es obligé de condenser tous mes posts pour trouver des fautes et me les rapporter une à une.
> T'as oublié de corriger également tes camarades, je pense pas être le seul à faire une ou deux fautes par ci, par là.
> Continue, j'aime ça aussi, je me dis que tu violes pas un écureuil sans défense pendant ce temps.



Je n'ai pas de camarade.

Mais j'aime les écureuils, fuent ils sans défense ces cons !!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h46 ----------




brucetheplayboy a dit:


> Au fait, puisqu'on y est, l'impératif à la 2ème personne du singulier ne prend pas de -S.
> Quand on ose reprendre les gens sur leur grammaire, leur orthographe et leur conjugaison, on se doit d'avoir un excellent niveau...



Je l'ai...

OK.............. Sauf pour les verbes du troisième groupe...

Là y a faute... j'accepte d'autant plus volontiers que je me considère à des milliers de km de ta planète... Et je continue à te lire d'une derrière distrait...


----------



## brucetp (7 Avril 2009)

Lamégère a dit:


> ah et c'est pour quand la pétition pour la sauvegarde des écureuils violés?



Je sais pas, eux aussi ont promis de me pourrir mes stats!


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Avril 2009)

Lamégère a dit:


> De toute fasson les pyliez son touce très maichan et ils nems qu'à ambaiter les geanti nouvo...
> C'et triste
> 
> Edit: ah et c'est pour quand la pétition pour la sauvegarde des écureuils violés?



Il est vrai que les gens sont méchants... surtout par chez nous...


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Avril 2009)

Je vous plie tous à la bière


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Avril 2009)

brucetheplayboy a dit:


> Je sais pas,



On avait compris...


----------



## brucetp (7 Avril 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Je n'ai pas de camarade.
> 
> Mais j'aime les écureuils, fuent ils sans défense ces cons !!
> 
> ...



Pas de soucis, je commence à comprendre le système du bar. => Pas de sérieux.  
Je reviendrai peut-être discuter de temps en temps avec vous, histoire de me faire lincher avec plaisir et vous faire oublier quelques temps vos amis les écureuils  mais fini les sondages, recherches et autres!


----------



## Lamégère (7 Avril 2009)

brucetheplayboy a dit:


> Je sais pas, eux aussi ont promis de me pourrir mes stats!


Ya aussi les ragondins, les marmottes et autres bêtes velues mais bon on n'est à 30 millions d'amis non plus... Quoi que... 



sonnyboy a dit:


> Il est vrai que les gens sont méchants... surtout par chez nous...


Faudrait peut être lancer un sondage pour savoir lequel est le plus méchant... 



Pharmacos a dit:


> Je vous plie tous à la bière



Ah bon t'es sur?


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Avril 2009)

Les sondages, c'est nase...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h57 ----------




brucetheplayboy a dit:


> Pas de soucis, je commence à comprendre le système du bar. => Pas de sérieux.
> Je reviendrai peut-être discuter de temps en temps avec vous, histoire de me faire lincher avec plaisir et vous faire oublier quelques temps vos amis les écureuils  mais fini les sondages, recherches et autres!



Après, si tu reviens pas, ça nous fait comme des p'tites vacances, comme dit ce bon Patoch...


----------



## Lamégère (7 Avril 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Les sondages, c'est nase...


Bahh tu dis ça parce que ton gant de crin t'a lâché et que du coup t'es obligé de te finir à la Spontex©?


----------



## JPTK (7 Avril 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Après, si tu reviens pas, ça nous fait comme des p'tites vacances, comme dit ce bon Patoch...



Tu parles, tu saurais plus quoi poster sans les nioubs :rateau:


----------



## brucetp (7 Avril 2009)

Lamégère a dit:


> Faudrait peut être lancer un sondage pour savoir lequel est le plus méchant...



Sonnyboy a soumis l'idée qu'il faudrait "m'arracher les burnes". En temps que sondé , je vote pour lui dans le rôle du méchant.


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Avril 2009)

J'aimerais bien vous y voir !!! 

Encore que les femmes mariées à des barbus peuvent avoir une idée du calvaire que j'endure quand je n'ai pas mon gant de crin....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h00 ----------




JPTK a dit:


> Tu parles, tu saurais plus quoi poster sans les nioubs :rateau:



Là, je sais pas quoi poster non plus...

Le jour ou j'ai un vrai sujet, je vais au bistrot du coin !!!


----------



## Lamégère (7 Avril 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> J'aimerais bien vous y voir !!!
> 
> Encore que les femmes mariées à des barbus peuvent avoir une idée du calvaire que j'endure quand je n'ai pas mon gant de crin....


T'as rencontré mon mari ou quoi? 



brucetheplayboy a dit:


> Sonnyboy a soumis l'idée qu'il faudrait "m'arracher les burnes". En temps que sondé , je vote pour lui dans le rôle du méchant.


Ouaip ben ça se voit que t'as pas eu affaire au Chat Assassin toi... Enfin j'dis ça...


----------



## JPTK (7 Avril 2009)

Lamégère a dit:


> Ouaip ben ça se voit que t'as pas eu affaire au Chat Assassin toi... Enfin j'dis ça...



Mais de qui parle-t-elle donc ?


----------



## Lamégère (7 Avril 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Mais de qui parle-t-elle donc ?



Allez un indice:

C'est pas CouleurSud...


----------



## JPTK (7 Avril 2009)

Lamégère a dit:


> Allez un indice:
> 
> C'est pas CouleurSud...




Je cherche


----------



## Lamégère (7 Avril 2009)

Après réflexion ya aussi le lapin enragé qui se défend pas mal...


----------



## JPTK (7 Avril 2009)

Lamégère a dit:


> Après réflexion ya aussi le lapin enragé qui se défend pas mal...



Spa pareil


----------



## Lamégère (7 Avril 2009)

Et pis t'es pas mal dans ton genre quand tu t'y mets aussi...(mais tu rentres pas dans un catégorie Spa tique)
Finalement je me dis que j'aurais p'être besoin d'une psychanalyse... Vais aller me coucher je crois...


----------



## JPTK (7 Avril 2009)

Lamégère a dit:


> Et pis t'es pas mal dans ton genre quand tu t'y mets aussi...(mais tu rentres pas dans un catégorie Spa tique)
> Finalement je me dis que j'aurais p'être besoin d'une psychanalyse... Vais aller me coucher je crois...



Ouai moi je suis gentil par défaut, spa pareil, je suis pas un charognard, je mords que les méchants ou les imbéciles.


----------



## Lamégère (7 Avril 2009)

Ca se discute... Mais comme Delarue est pas libre pour le moment on va remettre à plus tard le débat, hein?


----------



## JPTK (7 Avril 2009)

Lamégère a dit:


> Ca se discute... Mais comme Delarue est pas libre pour le moment on va remettre à plus tard le débat, hein?



Mais vu que "tout le monde en parle" et que "c'est mon choix", je pense qu'on pourrait suivre ça "jour après jour", "sans aucun doutes". 


EDIT : merde j'ai plus la télé depuis un bail, ça se trouve ces émissions n'existent plus 
"Vivement dimanche"...


----------



## Lamégère (7 Avril 2009)

Et là rien à rajouter... 

Ah si: "Bonne nuit les petits" (et si ça, ça fait pas rappliquer Bassman... )


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2009)

Ma meilleure à moi :love:


----------



## naas (8 Avril 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Ouai moi je suis gentil par défaut, spa pareil, je suis pas un charognard, je mords que les méchants ou les imbéciles.



mais tu n'arrête pas alors :affraid:


----------

